

Mac enthusiasts starting younger and younger all the time (pic) - henning
http://flickr.com/photos/jkottke/2271786566/

======
Hexstream
Can't wait to see how someone will argue that even if the submission is not
great, it can spawn an insightful discussion on this one.

